
NYT: Designing a Faster, Simpler Workflow to Build and Share Analytical Insights - thomson
https://medium.com/timesopen/faster-simpler-workflow-analytical-insights-ae6c7055e187
======
podopie
Ah! This is me! Happy to take questions here or via email
(edward.podojil@nytimes.com).

~~~
thomson
Any plans to open-source BQQL from the NYT? This looks like a really
simple/lightweight DAG runner!

~~~
podopie
I'd love to, but no plans currently. It was originally a hack week project
that just turned large scale. We're looking into broadening the scope a bit
first: adding parent/child relationships so there's better query dependency
support, and long run looking to tie into AirFlow so analysts are using this
UI but really creating AirFlow jobs in the background.

